# Air drying wood



## Daren (Nov 17, 2011)

These are in the reference section, but I will also add them here... 

A couple links on air drying wood/lumber:
http://nrs.fs.fed.us/pubs/rp/rp_nc228.pdf
http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/fplgtr/fplgtr117.pdf

.


----------

